# General Site Information > Q & A >  Fish-Keeping Cards

## Gary R

Well we are now having our own fish-keeping.com cards done, which should start ending up in a few Fish shops across the country soon.

I would like to thank Timo for helping with the Designs of these Double side cards, and if anyone does have a good fish or garden center near them and would like to have some of these cards let me know, and in return we will add them to our forum.  

ok for now this is one side of it will put the other when i can get it to upload

Attachment 115

----------


## Kirsty

Yeah i like that, well done Timo and Gary. 

I love the front of the card, and hope that it brings more members 2 the site  :Smile:

----------


## Ian

good idea to put them in shops ect, i got a good one by me, i could ask if they wouldnt mind having a few?

lets hope it gets a few more members in  :Big Grin:

----------


## davywavygirl

Can u put perch in a distant with a gold fish

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

With out trying to be funny this thread is 10 years old !! i do not know what a distant is and imo i would not put a gold fish with a perch i would suggest you start your own thread

----------

